# 2011 Mahindra 3016 Shuttle Debris in fuel Tank



## AndreaV (Aug 1, 2021)

We purchased new in 2011 a Mahindra 3016 Shuttle We have had LOTS of issues with there being debris in the Fuel Tank like metal and plastic little pieces. We have gone thru LOTS of fuel filters and also had a repair guy try to remove as much debris as he could with tweezers. Now even after changing the fuel filter the tractor gets starved of fuel. I need to either purchase a new fuel tank or drain the existing fuel tank and find a way to really clean the inside. Does anyone have any experience with this issue. I would really really appreciate any help. Is there a drain plug on this fuel tank? (I could not find one) and I could use some help on the best way to remove the existing tank. The Fuel supply line coming out of the fuel tank does not allow enough to drain out the diesel.
Thank you for any help.
Sincerely,
Andrea


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy AndreaV, welcome to the forum. 

There is no drain plug on the tank. You can siphon the fuel out of the tank, then disconnect the fuel supply line to finish the job.

You will have to remove the hood covering the tank, and probably the rear section of the hood which also covers the tank. On my tractor, I have to pull the steering wheel to remove the rear section of the hood, plus remove the instrument cluster. Take pictures of the cluster wiring to get it back together correctly.

Then unbolt the tank fasteners and pull the tank.


----------



## AndreaV (Aug 1, 2021)

thank you for your help...it is sure appreciated


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pull the tank and use a pressure washer to clean it out (inverted) A little detergent won't hurt either and most of the crud should be flushed out the fill cap area.


----------



## AndreaV (Aug 1, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Pull the tank and use a pressure washer to clean it out (inverted) A little detergent won't hurt either and most of the crud should be flushed out the fill cap area.


Thank you very much. Do you know where I can find directions to pull the fuel tank?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't believe it would be that complex. Couple wrenches and a screwdriver should do it. Male sure it's pretty well empty, fuel tanks can be quite heavy with fuel in them.


----------



## AndreaV (Aug 1, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Don't believe it would be that complex. Couple wrenches and a screwdriver should do it. Male sure it's pretty well empty, fuel tanks can be quite heavy with fuel in them.


Thank you. Any help in regarding to pulling the fuel tank is sure appreciated


----------

